# Nexus S 4G Contacts Sync Error



## michaelangel07

Anyone know how to fix this? I think I've had this issue since I rooted and modded my phone: my Google contacts keep "experiencing an error".


----------



## mikelewis

Can't say I've seen this. Have you gone into settings and cleared data?


----------



## michaelangel07

I've seen that suggestion for other phones, but I don't know, just not confident if I'll be able to restore the numbers if it doesn't work. Like if I were to use the Export option, then cleared data, would the Export data still be there after the wipe?


----------

